# Vertical Tank, Do dart frogs climb well?



## bostonrikb (Aug 23, 2015)

I have a vertical 50 gallon tank, see photo. I was planning on putting some dart frogs into it. My question is, now well do they climb? Should I expect them to climb to the top of the tank? If they don't climb very well, should I choose a different frog? Any help will be appreciated. This tank will have about 5 gallons in the bottom and isnt quiet done yet. I am going to attach the air hose for a drip system.


----------



## alogan (Jan 7, 2013)

Most species that I have raised climb amazingly well. Those consist on D. leucomelas R. vanzolini and R. varadero. This looks like an amazing tank, I would suggest researching various species of frogs that you are interested in. I would say pumilio may love this tank, but I am assuming you are just starting off in the hobby and don't think they would make a good first frog.


----------



## alogan (Jan 7, 2013)

Keep us posted on your build! Looks like a really awesome design!


----------



## Wusserton (Feb 21, 2014)

Is it empty? Im assuming the bottom could be water, could always do red eyes in there

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## bostonrikb (Aug 23, 2015)

Hi, It is empty right now, no frogs. It will have about 5 gallons on water in the bottom and I put some PVC tubes, and claw potting pots in before I sprayed the foam. I added the PVC so I could run air lines or wires if I wanted too. The pots have holes in the bottom so I ran a bit of tubing from each one back out of the foam to keep any water from sitting in there and killing the plant. I out some gravel in it too thinking it may help. I put a few flat rocks and a branch also. I covered the foam with the black silicon then the coco fiber, added a bit more silicon after that dried and added the moss. I got most of the ideas from YourTube and took it from there. I have a lot of fish tank experience so most of the ideas came from that. I have a high intensity light on top but I want to make a wood cover so it doesn't show as much. Ill post more pics when it is done. 
My main worry was that the fogs wont be able to climb everywhere in the tank. Thanks for the info about their climbing habits. I never had a dart frog as a pet but as a kid I mated 2 common toads and raised the eggs to baby frogs and let them go in my yard. That was fun. Mostly luck but it all worked out.


----------

